# Bore scope



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife got me a Lyman bore scope for Christmas and I check out a rifle barrel that I had replaced due being shot out. It was the first time I had used it and I knew the barrel was bad so I wanted to see how bad. It was real bad in the chamber area and I have a photo capabilities to an sd card. It was intresting to see the different parts and how the condition they looked. Now I have several rifles to check out and see if they are still good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Knapper! Take some pics and post them.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool pictures would be great


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

here are two pictures of the bore throat area in bad condition.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

how do you put pictures on here?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My advice is to open a second window with the instructons on one and the thread you want to post to in the other. then toggle back and forth following the directions. It's really a lot easier than it sounds.

https://www.predatortalk.com/topic/22849-how-to-post-a-picture/


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the throat area of the chamber.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

here is the throat area of the chamber.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The lands are pointing to the left and you can see the difference in texture.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Can you post pics of a new ( or nearly new) barrel ? 
Just to show the difference.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very telling! How much did that scope cost? I thought they were out of reach of us poor folk.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will post wome new barrel pictures when I get a chance to take some. They are a little over $200 on midway. I like it that I can take pictures and review them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A handy item at a gun show or anytime someone wants to look beneath the outward appearance.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I looked at the muzzle end and found that there was the same heat apperance of heat in the groove but not on the lands. The closer you get to the muzzle the worse the barrel looked. I know when the CMP has rifles for sale they rate the bore at both ends as far as wear. I have many rifles that I will take pictures of and post. On midwayusa today the price back up to retail which is $339.00.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for enlightening us on this Knapper, It sure is a step up from a simple light.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the muzzle end and in about 4 inches.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The fourth picture is close to the muzzle and has a little bit of oil on the lands


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics ! I'm half tempted to get one just to look at my barrels


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I will soon post pictures of new rifles which have low round count.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That is cool thank you for sharing


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

here are pics of a #3 in 7-08, they look some what the same, can also see dust and stuff in bore from setting a long time. This is not on a rifle either.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

You can see the sharper rifling but some of the other heat and ware marks. will check a newer barrel when I can.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

here is a mix of several rifles and a savage striker. I thought that I had them separated and now I can't tell which. A couple of things that I have been noticing is that there are marks on the grove and lands that are perpendicular to the direction of travel and I am thinking they are button rifling marks. there is pretty good magnification in the bore pictures. Two of the rifles are 45/70 one is mine that has a high round count and I would take it anywhere using iron sights, it shoots good. The second one is the one I bought from glenway which is a couple years newer and looks band new on the out side and inside looks great too. It is a rifle I would carry anywhere too. Okay here are the pictures and I will in another text try to label them to the right rifle.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

as you can see there are several pictures showing great rifling and some not so hot. The two bottom, center and right are actually the same bore in different spots, I can not figure out the white lines and it is a new rifle that has had fewer round through it. The bottom left is a 45-70 with micro grove rifling in the throat area on the rifle I got from glemway, looks perfect. the Upper right is a 45-70 which has more wear in the throat area and ruff boar which could be caused by salt water and rain, I have used it hard, days in the rain with no way to clean it up and it shows. Upper left is one showing copper fouling which I thought this bore scope was only black and white.


----------

